# Prolimatech Megahalems



## enemy14123 (21. Oktober 2009)

Will mir diesen Kühler zulegen.
Er ist echt stylisch

Passt der auf mein Board?
Werde ihn einen Noctua lüfter geben reicht der aus?
SOll ich den mega shadow nehmen?
Ist der besser?

mfg


----------



## CrashStyle (21. Oktober 2009)

Der Kühler ist Hammer und das Beste was zur zeit bekommen kannst! 
Ein Noctua lüfter kannst du drauf machen, würde ich aber nicht machen da eher ein den:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 LED Lüfter - 120mm

Oder wen du es gerne Silent hast den:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Silverstone » Silverstone Lüfter SST-SUSCOOL121 - 120mm

Der Mega Shadow hatt was! Wen du kein geld für extra Lüfter ausgeben wills kannst auch eins der Packte mit Lüfter nehmen:

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Prolimatech

MFG Chris


----------



## enemy14123 (21. Oktober 2009)

danke ist der mega shadow von der leistung her besser?
Habe nämlich noch den noctua lüfter hier
Also ist der noctua lüfter nicht so gut?

Würdest du eher den shadow oder den normalen nehmen?
Der shadow ist von Kühlleistung gleich?

mfg


----------



## GoZoU (21. Oktober 2009)

Nein, der Megashadow sollte aufgrund der Beschichtung minimal schlechter kühlen (das sollte aber nicht spürbar sein, so dass von "gleich" gesprochen werden kann). Und ja, der Megahalems passt auf dein Board .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## wolfo36 (21. Oktober 2009)

würdet ihr das paket hier empfelen
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems "Ultra Silent Edition"
oder eher selber nen passenden lüfter bestellen ????


----------



## oxoViperoxo (21. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du nen hohen Ram Kühler hast kannste den nur waagerecht einbauen und dann wird es verdammt knapp. Musst eine der klammern leicht bearbeiten. Ist aber machbar.

Ps.: Ich würde den Shadow nehmen, weil er einfach geil ist ^^


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe diese Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm
Sie sind kaum zu hören und kühlen dennoch sehr gut

greet


----------



## enemy14123 (21. Oktober 2009)

ich habe den shadow bestellt
Werde nfangs meinen noctua lüfter  draufsetzen.

mfg


----------



## BlackShadow (24. Oktober 2009)

Mich würde dieser Lüfter auch interessieren aber was mir eher bedenken gibt, gibt es überhaupt Gehäuse wo ein solcher reinpasst ?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (24. Oktober 2009)

Jop du musst halt genau abmessen, aber bei Gehäusen mit Seitenlüfter musst du bestimmt so ziemlich in jedem Fall, diesen abmontieren, damit der CPU Kühler passt...
So war es bei mir...(Cooler Master Cosmos S)

greetz


----------



## R33p3r (24. Oktober 2009)

bisher sollte er eigentlich in jedes midi gehäuse passen

Maße: 130 x 158,7 x 74 mm (BxHxT)

und midis haben meistens ja min 20 cm breite


----------



## Rizzard (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe den Kühler auch schon seid längerem im Auge. Bin nur noch an der Überlegung ob ich ihn mir erst bei Neuanschaffung eines anderen Boards zulegen soll, oder eben schon jetzt.

Den Groß Clockner zu demontieren dürfte nämlich auch recht fummelig werden.


----------



## BlackShadow (24. Oktober 2009)

Passt der Prolimatech in folgende Gehäuse ?:

- Thermaltake Armor Plus Big Tower
- Coolermaster Cosmos S RC-1100 --> einige sagen es geht und andere sagen es geht inkl Seitenlüftern
- Cooler Master HAF 932
- Silverstone Raven 01

In Beibehaltung wenn möglich der Seitenlüftern


----------



## R33p3r (24. Oktober 2009)

allein von der höhe her ja


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (24. Oktober 2009)

Davon ab, halte ich Seitenlüfter für wenig sinnvoll...
Für mich muss vorne die Luft rein durch die Platten vom CPU Kühler angesaugt werden und danach gehts hinten wieder raus...

greetz


----------



## mramnesie (24. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

habe den Megahalems auch mit nem S-Flex 800 - der läuft immer auf 12v und ist dennoch quasi nicht zu hören. Ist echt ein klasse teil  - ABER - das P/L finde ich denn Prolimatec nicht so toll. Ich habe auch den Mugen2 - der kostet mit vernünftigem Lüfter nur die Hälfte und ist dann vllt. 1-2°C kälter - bei mir jedenfalls.


----------



## R33p3r (24. Oktober 2009)

aber der mugen 2 lässt sich doch bescheiden einbauen oder ? also was ich gesehen hab ist das mehr als umständlich


----------



## mramnesie (24. Oktober 2009)

...das stimmt leider..... aber der Unterschied liegt dennoch bei knapp 30 EUR, da nehm ich doch lieber die mühe in kauf - sitzen tut der Mugen im übrigen dann richtig gut. ALternativ kann man wohl auch den Großclockner empfehlen, der läßt sich wohl auch besser einbauen...


----------



## R33p3r (24. Oktober 2009)

hmmm hab deswegen ja den halems geholt weil mir der einbau dann doch zu blöd war vor allem wenn man die cpu öfter mal wechselt dann musste jedesmal das board mit raus ..... da hätte man die backplate besser von vorne verschrauben sollen und da dann den mugen drauf 

aber ansonsten die leistung kann sich ja sehen lassen .....


----------



## drachenorden (24. Oktober 2009)

*@BlackShadow*
Sooo besondere Anforderungen stellt der Megahalem bzw. Mega Shaodw nun auch nicht; die Abmessungen liegen in etwa auf Niveau vergleichbarer Kühler, Noctua NH-U12P beispielsweise.

Gehäusebeispeil: Lian Li PC-7FN, relativ kompakt, der Mega Shadow paßt komfortabel rein; dazu ein Noctua NF-P12-Lüfter & Coollaboratory Liquid Pro *sabber* 

Caseking sei Dank, das Wochenende ist gerettet; das AMD-Retentionkit ist montagetechnich allerdings alles andere als Premium ... wenn es denn mal sitzt ... einfach nur g*** 

Die EKL Nordwand ist eine günstigere Lösung, mit ebenfalls sehr guten Leistungswerten; Prolimatech legt allerdings nochmal einen beachtlichen Brocken drauf (mhh, in dem Fall paßt das Wortspiel ja *ggg*).


----------



## orange619 (24. Oktober 2009)

Hieß es nicht dass im Zusammenspiel von Nordwand und Phenom 2 bzw core 2 die äusseren beiden Heatpipes brach liegen?


----------



## R33p3r (24. Oktober 2009)

ja tun sie weil die Heatspreader zu klein sind nur bei den Core I's wird volle breite genutzt


----------



## kortos (24. Oktober 2009)

hi,
am freitag kam mein megashadow an, und hat nun in meinem haf932 platz gefunden. die montage ging recht fix und einfach, kühlleistung hammer, optisch ein hingucker! kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (24. Oktober 2009)

Kannst du die Kühlleistung auch mit Zahlen ausdrücken, weil "Hammer" ist jetzt nicht ganz so konkret?


----------



## orange619 (24. Oktober 2009)

Ja stimmt wär sehr hilfreich, denn ich bin auch auf der Suche nach nem neuen Kühler.


----------



## enemy14123 (24. Oktober 2009)

habe meinen auch bestellt und nächste wochhe kommt er zusamen mit den 2 bequiet silent wings.
Die sind gut oder? Passen optisch gut dazu.

Achja ist die WLP von Prolimatech gut?

mfg


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (24. Oktober 2009)

Die von Prolimatech ist mit die beste wlp zur Zeit...absolut zu empfehlen.
Die be quiet Silent Wings ebenfalls top...(habe ich auch) sehr leise und kühl...

Hast alles richtig gemacht


----------



## drachenorden (24. Oktober 2009)

*@orange619*
Ein sehr gutes *Komplettpaket* bekommst Du mit dem Noctua NH-U12P oder der *Nordwand von EKL*.

Als Vergleich: mit dem NH-U12P waren 3800 MHz (VCore 1,424/1,440 Volt) bei mir dauerhaft schwer zu meistern, rund 60° C unter Last/Idle ~44° C.

Mit dem *Mega Shadow & Liquid Pro & NF-P12-Lüfter* sind die 3800 MHz (VCore 1,424/1,440 Volt) im Idle bei 34° C, durchschnittlich bei 39,8° C unter Last, Spitze (CPU-Stresstest max. 50° C).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist natürlich immer die Frage, ob und wie stark Du Dein System übertakten möchtest; eine Verbesserung, angesichts Deiner Temperaturen (sysprofile), wirst Du in jedem Fall erfahren.

Die EKL Nordwand wäre unterm Strich ein sehr guter Mittelweg ...

MfG.


----------



## BTMsPlay (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich benutze seit 5 Jahren ein und den selben Kühler der hat alle vom Athlon 4800 X2 übern 6000X2 bis zum Core2Quad 9450 auf 45°C unter Vollast gehalten. Der gute alte termaltake 120 bigtype schonmal einen aufgefallen das die TPD stagniert warum sollte ich mirn 1Kg brocken kaufen wenn die TPD sogar gesunken ist wie in meinen Fall? Aber gutes marketing!


----------



## R33p3r (24. Oktober 2009)

BTMsPlay schrieb:


> Ich benutze seit 5 Jahren ein und den selben Kühler der hat alle vom Athlon 4800 X2 übern 6000X2 bis zum Core2Quad 9450 auf 45°C unter Vollast gehalten. Der gute alte termaltake 120 bigtype schonmal einen aufgefallen das die TPD stagniert warum sollte ich mirn 1Kg brocken kaufen wenn die TPD sogar gesunken ist wie in meinen Fall? Aber gutes marketing!




die kühler kühlen aber auch immer besser und ich glaube nicht das dein 5 jahre cooler das aushält was der Megahalems kann.
falls ja glück gehabt .....


und der megashadow ist ja nun nix anderes als der megahalems nur in schwarz


----------



## mramnesie (24. Oktober 2009)

...also die Silent wingfs würde ich nicht nehmen, zumal ich dnek die passen garnicht. S-Flex oder Noiseblocker würde ich nehmen. Die Noctua - ich verstehe garnict warum die so gelobt werden - rattern leicht, bzw. so äußert sich das Pulse bei den Noctua.

Wie beschrieben läufgt bei mir ein S-Flex E mit  800 U/Min.

Wer meine beiden SilentWings will kann sich melden  (vllt. 5 h gelaufen) , sonst gehen die Dinger in die Bucht oder als Wideruf zurück...


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (24. Oktober 2009)

@ mramnesie

Was hast du gegen die Silent Wings?
Ich habe sie selbst am Prolimatech und kann nicht klagen.

greetz


----------



## mramnesie (24. Oktober 2009)

...gehen die mit den Klammern dran? Ich dachte wegen der Gummi...ja ähm Gumminippel würde das nicht gehen - vllt. haste mir nen Bild .

Ich habe sie als Case Lüfter und die sind wohl im Luftdurchsatz zu gut - jedenfalls gibt es ein "untergründiges Brummen" das total nervt - ist wahrscheinlich die Verwirbelung, weil ich ein Gitter vorsetzen musste, da die Rotoren bis an den Rand gehen, haben diese zunächst an meinem Staubfilter (muss leider sein) geschliffen.... Versteht man was ich sagen will?!


----------



## drachenorden (24. Oktober 2009)

*@mramnesie*
Naja, ehe ich mir neu einen Lüfter kaufen muss, nehme ich einen vorhandenen - und das war nun mal ein NF-P12; übrigens rattert da überhaupt nichts, weder mit dem LNA noch ULNA ... hab das Teilchen direkt ans Board geklemmt, außer einem satten Rauschen ist da nichts zu hören.

Gegen die Silent Wings könnte ich nichts Negatvies vorbringen; sehr leise, guter Airflow, niedrige Anlaufspannung - der Preis stimmt auch.


----------



## mramnesie (24. Oktober 2009)

Ups, sry. hoffe Du fühlst dich nicht angegriffen - so war das natürlich nicht gemeint. Ich verstehe aber den Hype um die Nuctua nicht...

Klar die Noctua sind nicht schlecht und Rattern ist vllt. einwenig heftig ausgedrückt, aber sie machen eben so ein... pulseartiges Geräusch. Habe leider zwei von den Noctua (einen dritten habe ich direkt nach dem ersten Test zurückgeschickt). Meine Quote zu dem Geräusch, welches mich stört, ist eben 4:0 (einer noch bei einem Kumpel). Ich bin aber auch extrem - das ist leider mein Los.

Wie gesagt, die SilentWings sind bestimmt auch sehr gut, preislich bestimmt auch, wenn man sie vernüftig bekommt, aber direkt, ca. 0,5 cm hinter einem Gitter sind die Dinger bei rd. 5v  (@Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus) eben immernoch für mich eine Zumutung (beide die ich habe). 

Aber wenn ich die Teile auf meinen Prolimatech basteln kann, vllt. ist das ja besser...damit :btt:


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (24. Oktober 2009)

mramnesie schrieb:


> ...gehen die mit den Klammern dran? Ich dachte wegen der Gummi...ja ähm Gumminippel würde das nicht gehen - vllt. haste mir nen Bild



Mit den Klammern ist das kein Problem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mramnesie (24. Oktober 2009)

Super Vielen Dank!

Das schein ja sogar prima zu gehen - ich denke das versuche ich auch. Mein Problem ist die Anlaufspannung beim S-Flex (800).

Btw. wie schnell laufen die Teile bei Dir? Hast du keine "Verwirbelungsgeräusche" (drei Lüfter kurz hintereinander?). Und wie sieht das aus mit nur einem Lüfter, hast du den Unterschied mal getestet?


----------



## drachenorden (24. Oktober 2009)

*@mramnesie*
Nö, wieso - jeder hat andere Präferenzen; Hype könnte ich aber nicht bestätigen, wo sich doch jeder Zweite über die Farbgebung beschwert


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (24. Oktober 2009)

1500rpm

Nein ich habe noch nicht getestet wie es mit einem Lüfter aussieht, aber werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal machen...siehste könnte ich echt mal testen...

greetz


----------



## rabit (24. Oktober 2009)

Der schwarz beschichtete gefällt mir auch besser


----------



## mramnesie (24. Oktober 2009)

@Dante: also volle Lotte?! Da sind die aber deutlich hörbar?! Dann lass ich den SilentWings (aber nur einen) mal gegen meinen S-Flex antreten und berichte natürlich - nun muss ich aber weiterkochen - bereite für morgen Essen vor...

@drachenorden: Also ich finde das Design sogar mal recht spannend, und vom Luftdurchsatz sind die auch gut, aber bei mir darf man halt nichts hören  - das ist meine Präferenz - kühl und leise. OC geht bei mir auch so, mal schauen wie weit ich die VCore runterbekomme und dann so weit wie möglich wieder hoch...


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (24. Oktober 2009)

Nein man hört sie nicht...jedenfalls höre ich sie net, weil meine Graka schon ziemlich laut ist und auch der Airflow für den Dominator Speicher leicht einen weg hat^^


Edit: Habe mal kurz den Lüfter der GPU angehalten und den Airflow rausgezogen, damit ich nur die Silent Wings höre und ich muss sagen, wenn man ganz nah rangeht hört man sie, aber sobald die Gehäusetür zu ist, sind sie unhörbar...

greetz


----------



## mramnesie (24. Oktober 2009)

Tja, ich lasse das Kochen und mach morgen weiter - und trinke nur noch den Wein ...also Tippfehler verzeihen bitte.

Meine Kumpels halten mich w/ der Lautstärke für einen durchgeknallten Freak, ish würde das Gras wachsen hören, sagt man (das nehme ich als Kompliment gerne an). Aktuell denke ich über ein passives Netzteil nach.

Anyway, back to topic, ich bastel mal den SilentWings drauf...


----------



## enemy14123 (26. Oktober 2009)

Möchte mal fragen wie ich die Lüfter am besten montiere.
EIner bläst durch den kühler und der andere befördert die luft raus.
Also beide mit der schrift nach links?

mfg


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (26. Oktober 2009)

Genau einer saugt die Luft an...also ganz normal drauf, so dass du die Schrift lesen kannst und der andere zieht sie nach draußen also diesen auf der anderen Seite des Kühlkörpers so, dass du die Schrift net lassen kannst...verstehst du?

greetz


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Oktober 2009)

Möchte mir gerne Den Prolimatech Mega Shadow zu meinem Case passen würde! Habe jetzt 5 Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 LED Lüfter - 120mm drine und sieht Hammer geil aus! 

Hab mir mal ein zusammenstellung gemacht was sagt ihr?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (26. Oktober 2009)

Passt super und wir danach meiner Meinung nach, noch besser aussehen, weil die Xigmatek Lüfter (haben selbst einen gehabt) ja sehr gut aussehen, wenn sie sich drehen...das weiß der LEDs passt super zum schwarz des Prolimatechs

greetz


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Oktober 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Passt super und wir danach meiner Meinung nach, noch besser aussehen, weil die Xigmatek Lüfter (haben selbst einen gehabt) ja sehr gut aussehen, wenn sie sich drehen...das weiß der LEDs passt super zum schwarz des Prolimatechs
> 
> greetz



Danek so sschaut es vor dem umbau aus, jetzt sind halt 5 Xigmatek drine^^ Mit dem Prolimatechs w#ren es dan 7 von denen  Schwartzes Case udn dan schwarzen cpu-kühler mit weis-orange lüfter^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Oktober 2009)

@Crashstyle:

Wäre nicht schlecht wenn du dann von deiner neuen Errungenschaft auch einen Screen posten könntest.

Diese Schwarz-Orange-Kombo muss echt gut rüber kommen.


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Oktober 2009)

Gib mir 5min und ich mache ein Bild!

Hab die sachen bestellt aus dem oberen post.^^

Hier das versprochene Bild!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## enemy14123 (26. Oktober 2009)

ich glaube ich verstehe es
Die reigenfolge ist egal oder?

mfg


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Oktober 2009)

Schau mal ein post voher^^


----------



## Rizzard (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich meinte dann später ein Bild vom Mega-Shadow.^^


----------



## enemy14123 (26. Oktober 2009)

ALso it die reihenfolge egal...
Reicht hinten ein Lüfter beim Gehäuseausgang?
Kann nämlich nur einen verbauen.

mfg


----------



## Rizzard (26. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du keinen Platz hast langt der hintere Gehäuselüfter natürlich auch.

Am wichtigsten ist der CPU-Lüfter, der vorne rein bläst.


----------



## enemy14123 (26. Oktober 2009)

Platz hätte ich schon (lian li a71) aber keine vorrichter.
also sie wie hier Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems "Be Quiet! USC Edition"
Und dann einfach den 2 lüfter mit der schrift nach innen?

mfg


----------



## Rizzard (26. Oktober 2009)

Der hintere Lüfter schaut in die gleiche Richtung wie der vordere.

Meines Wissens müssten 2x Haltklammern dabei sein.


----------



## enemy14123 (26. Oktober 2009)

asoo beide lüfter auf dem kühler schauen beide in die gleich richtung...

mfg danke werde ich schon hinkriegen

mfg


----------



## mramnesie (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde halt insbesondere darauf achten, dass es keine gegenläufigen Luftströme gibt und immer vorne rein, hoch und dann hinten raus.

Ich konnte die SilentWings noch nicht verbauen. Anbei aber dennoch mal ein Bild von meinem Case, in der Front sind noch zwei Kaze 1000 drin (s. Gumminippel). Die Lüfter laufen mit 5v im Idle - ausser der CPU Kühler - S-Flex 800, läuft mit 12v - immer. 

Achtet bitte nicht auf den Staub, trotz Staubfilter - so ne sauerei - ich werde mich gleich mal ans putzen machen, vllt. bau ich ja noch den bequiet drauf. Die Lasttemps mit dem S-Flex hab ich mal geloggt (20 Min. Prime - max 54°C). Ich poste dann den SilentWings mit 7V und mit 12V...


----------



## enemy14123 (26. Oktober 2009)

ist der Gehäuselüfter hinten nicht verkehrt?
Muss er nicht die wärme aus dem case befördern?

mfg


----------



## mramnesie (26. Oktober 2009)

...bei mir? tut er doch?!

Wenn man den Lüfter nicht verkehrt herum anschliesst, ganz einfach zu merken - immer da wo der Käfig ist geht die Luft hin


----------



## enemy14123 (26. Oktober 2009)

nein ich meine muss die schrift nicht nach außen zeigen?

mfg


----------



## mramnesie (26. Oktober 2009)

...ne,ne, passt schon so bei mir - die Schrift zeigt bei den Noiseblockern nach "innen" und nach "außen"... der Käfig liegt immer in Blasrichtung


----------



## enemy14123 (26. Oktober 2009)

aso die andren lüfter z.B. Noctua. und Silent Wings Bequiet sind umgekehrt mit der schrift?
Sprich Schrift nach außen?



mfg


----------



## mramnesie (26. Oktober 2009)

Jam, und bei den Scythies isses auch so. Aber nochmals, schau auf den Käfig - nicht auf die  Schrift, ausserdem ist bei den meisten Lüftern ja noch je ein Pfeil mit Lauf und Blasrichtung drauf.


----------



## enemy14123 (27. Oktober 2009)

danke.
Sollte man den prolimatech mit schraubenzieher festziehen?
Hab in Videos gesehen dass das nicht nötig sei?

mfg


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (27. Oktober 2009)

enemy14123 schrieb:


> danke.
> Sollte man den prolimatech mit schraubenzieher festziehen?
> Hab in Videos gesehen dass das nicht nötig sei?
> 
> mfg



Ich verstehe zwar nicht genau, wie du das meinst, aber prinzipiell sollte das Retention-Modul schon so fest wie möglich angezogen werden, je höher der Anpressdruck umso besser die Kühlleistung!


----------



## enemy14123 (27. Oktober 2009)

ja das denke ich mir auch.
Aber manche sagen mit der Hand isses besser?

Frage zu Caseking:

Paketverfolgung:

Was heißt HSC: Rollkartenscannung


----------



## R33p3r (27. Oktober 2009)

solange du beim anziehen immer dran denkst nach Fest kommt ab und je höher der anpressdruck ist schon richtig aber nicht zu hoch weil dann verbiegt man ja auch die cpu bzw die Kontakte, evtl startet dann das System nicht mehr ... stand hier in nem anderen Thread das sei einem mit nem Wakü Cooler passiert


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (27. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab selbst den Megahalmes im Einsatz, S1156, bei mir war´s so, dass de ihn nur bis zu nem gewissen Punkt anziehen kannst, weiter geht´s nicht, also schrotten kannst da imho nix!

Greetz


----------



## mramnesie (27. Oktober 2009)

...bei der Gelegenheit - für den S 1156 benötige ich ein anderes REtention - oder?


----------



## drachenorden (27. Oktober 2009)

*@CrashStyle*
... erinnert stark an eine Disko-Kugel ... 


*Zu der Frage der Montage:*
Der Prolimatech Megahalems bzw. der Mega Shodow hat eine Anzugsbegrenzung; selbst, wenn stark mit dem Schraubenzieher angezogen wird, spürt man deutlich, wenn die Verschraubung paßt.


*@mramnesie*
Die aktuelle Revision 2, oder auch B, beinhaltet Sockel-1156-Kompatibilität; ansonsten ist ggf. das optional erhältliche Sockel-1156-Montagekit erforderlich.


MfG.


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Oktober 2009)

drachenorden schrieb:


> *@CrashStyle*
> ... erinnert stark an eine Disko-Kugel ...
> 
> 
> ...



Das doch keine Dico kugel^^


----------



## mramnesie (27. Oktober 2009)

@drachenorfen - THX! Hab den Prolimatech schon gleich am Anfang gehabt...


----------



## drachenorden (27. Oktober 2009)

*@CrashStyle*
War auch nicht abwertend gemeint - aber die Lichtreflexionen haben so 'ne gewisse Ähnlichkeit zur den berühmten Disko-Kugeln der '70er *ggg*

*@mramnesie*
Bitte, gern geschehen


----------



## mramnesie (27. Oktober 2009)

...naja, mein Rechner ist dann wohl ein Friedhof, so als Gegenstück zur Diskokugel...


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Oktober 2009)

So meine Bestellung von Shadow ist unterwegs^^


----------



## mramnesie (27. Oktober 2009)

...prima...


----------



## enemy14123 (28. Oktober 2009)

Meiner ist da Aber noch ohne Silentwings.
Daweil mir Slipstream.

http://s1.directupload.net/images/091028/smseduyv.jpg


----------



## CrashStyle (29. Oktober 2009)

Das Caseking Paket ist grad eingetroffen^^


----------



## rabit (29. Oktober 2009)

Viele Viele Spielsachen auch haben wollen


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (29. Oktober 2009)

Alles meins 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorne BQ Silent Wings, hinten Noiseblocker Multiframe MF 12-S2

Über Zalman-MFC2-Steuerung beide auf 800 U/min, sind nahezu unhörbar

Aber btw: ich hatte vorher den IFX-14, die spielen schon in der selben Liga, da ist jetzt nicht der eine signifikant besser als der andere!


----------



## enemy14123 (29. Oktober 2009)

die temps sind gut oder?

http://s6.directupload.net/images/091029/r2v8g568.jpg


----------



## Rizzard (29. Oktober 2009)

enemy14123 schrieb:


> die temps sind gut oder?
> 
> http://s6.directupload.net/images/091029/r2v8g568.jpg



Nun ich habe fast die selben Temps mit meinem Groß Clockner und das ganze bei 1,27 Volt.

Ist bei dir nicht noch etwas mehr drin?


----------



## enemy14123 (29. Oktober 2009)

hmm weiß nicht warte auf meine 2 Beqiet Silentwings.
Kann vll an meine Gehäuse liegen oder an der CPU

mfg


----------



## CrashStyle (30. Oktober 2009)

So habe heute mein Prolimatech Megahalems Mega Shadow eingebaut und euch ein Paar bildergemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabit (30. Oktober 2009)

Ja dein Pc is Salonfähig schick deinen Rechner zu"germanys next top Model"
Sag amoal ist deine CPU Plangeschliffen?
Glänzt so.


----------



## R33p3r (30. Oktober 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Ja dein Pc is Salonfähig schick deinen Rechner zu"germanys next top Model"
> Sag amoal ist deine CPU Plangeschliffen?
> Glänzt so.




ne das ist die WLP dass sieht man an den seiten 

aber das antec sieht ja mal richtig gut aus  ist das nine hundred oder das twelve ?


----------



## CrashStyle (30. Oktober 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Ja dein Pc is Salonfähig schick deinen Rechner zu"germanys next top Model"
> Sag amoal ist deine CPU Plan geschliffen?
> Glänzt so.



Nein Mein Phenom 2 955 ist nicht geschliffen!



R33p3r schrieb:


> ne das ist die WLP dass sieht man an den seiten
> 
> aber das antec sieht ja mal richtig gut aus  ist das nine hundred oder das twelve ?



Antec 1200! Da werkeln jetzt mit dem Großem 200mm Lüfter 7x Xigmatek XLF-F1253 ihre arbeit.


----------



## R33p3r (30. Oktober 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Antec 1200! Da werkeln jetzt mit dem Großem 200mm Lüfter 7x Xigmatek XLF-F1253 ihre arbeit.




ist das nicht tierisch laut ?


----------



## CrashStyle (30. Oktober 2009)

R33p3r schrieb:


> ist das nicht tierisch laut ?



Man hört es ja aber es geht! Werde da noch 7V Adapter die Lüfter drosseln.


----------



## mramnesie (30. Oktober 2009)

...ich hoffe mal endlich zu meinem Umbau zu kommen :SRY:


----------



## mramnesie (30. Oktober 2009)

O.K. hab ihn nun den SilentWings montiert, bei 5V hör ich aber leider - bei beiden...ups da liegt novh ein Ram, schei... - weiter... also ich hör auch hier dieses "untergründige Brummen. Aber die Kühlleistung ist super. Idle merkt man nichts, aktuell primel ich. Case geschlossen, alle Lüfter@5V. Die Temps gehen nicht über 55°C/56°C. OC 3,5 Ghz@1,104V. Gekühlt wird ein E8300.... ich lass mal noch eine Weile laufen und schieb das Case wieder richtig unter den Tisch und schaue mal was nach ca. 45 Min. an Temps so vorherrschen. Mal sehen und hören ob ich ihn drauflasse...


----------



## enemy14123 (31. Oktober 2009)

möchte mir jetzt 2 lüfzer kaufen.
Das blöde ist die Silentwings sind nicht lieferbar.

Soll ich lieber den noiseblocker oder den Enermax Apollish  nehmen?

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - Noiseblocker Multiframe MF12-P

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - CPU - Zubehör - Enermax UCAP12-S Apollish

Sind diese zwei auch besser als die Bequiet Silent wings?
Haben die einen gut Luftdurchsatz?

Bin ratlos welchen ich nehmen sollte

mfg


----------



## mramnesie (31. Oktober 2009)

...wenngleich das kein MP ist, aber einen Silentwings hätte ich noch...quasi neu


----------



## Dr.Speed (31. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du gerne hoch OCst würde ich dir ein bis zweimal den Sythe S-Flex (1200-1900RpM) empfeheln. Selbst der 1900RpM den ich habe auf meinem groß Clockner ist bei maximal Drehzahl kaum zu hören und die Temps sind auch immer spitze, selbst bei OC. Zwei genke ich wären aber übertrieben, da sich die Lautstärke fast komplett addiert, was das ganze dann doch etwas laut machen könnte.
Ansonsten machs wie ich und häng das ganze Konstrukt an eine Lüftersteuerung und das Thema mit der Lautstärke kanst du selber regeln


----------



## enemy14123 (31. Oktober 2009)

danke habe mir die magma gekauft da sie lagernd und sehr leise sind.
Speedfan funzt bei mir nicht.
Gibt es eine Alternative?

mfg


----------



## mramnesie (31. Oktober 2009)

Vor einiger Zeit bin ich auf eine richtige Lüftersteuerung umgestiegen, das "funzt" am Besten 

Habe mich nun entschieden den SilentWings drauf zu lassen, zumal wenn doch noch ein Quad kommt.....


----------



## praxiteen (31. Oktober 2009)

hallo,leute,wieviel bringt es zwei lüfter auf den megahalems zu montieren?kann jemand nen vergleich von einem zu zweien posten?
mfg.


----------



## enemy14123 (31. Oktober 2009)

also gibt es kein Alternativ Programm
Muss ich halt wohl ne Lüftersteuerung kaufen....
Kann ich die Drehzahlen so lassen?
Habe gehört die sollten leicht versetzt laufen.

mfg


----------



## mramnesie (31. Oktober 2009)

Sorry, aber ich versteh die Frage nicht.

@praxiteen; schau mal hier im Thread ein paar seiten vor, da hat es  - ich glaube _Dante_  - getestet....


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (31. Oktober 2009)

Nein ich habe es noch net getestet, aber nen Kumpel von mir und bei ihm waren es ca. 5°C, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...ob er das mit seinem IFX 14 oder dem Prolimatech getestet hat, weiß ich net mehr...sry


----------



## enemy14123 (1. November 2009)

ich meine der perfekte luftstrom.
Müssen beide bestimmte umdrehungen haben?

Und apeedfan funzt nicht wirklich.
Gibt es ein anderes Prog?

mfg


----------



## mramnesie (1. November 2009)

...für den perfekten Luftstrom würde ich nur einen Lüfter nehmen  weil eine Verwirbelung hast du "im" Kühler ja immer...


----------



## GoZoU (1. November 2009)

praxiteen schrieb:


> hallo,leute,wieviel bringt es zwei lüfter auf den megahalems zu montieren?kann jemand nen vergleich von einem zu zweien posten?


Schau mal hier: Prolimatech Megahalems - Die Testergebnisse - Meisterkuehler.de - Wasserkühlung für Computer und Silent PCs dort wurde es getestet -> sind nur zwei bis drei K Unterschied.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Dr.Speed (1. November 2009)

Das Problem ist ja, das daduch, dass die Lammellen im Kühler eng beieinander sin, entsteht im Kühler ein Überdruck. Hierbei kommt es immer zu verwirbellungen, da du viel Luft durch viele enge Kanäle presst. Auch der Lüfter selber ist nichts anderes als ein "Luftmixer" der die Luft beim ansaugen und ausblasen Strudelförmig verwirbelt. Einen optimalen Luftstrom gibt es nicht. Du kannst ihn verbessern, indem du eben einen zweiten Lüfter einbaust und damit den Gegendruck minimierst. Im Optimalfall sollten beide Lüfter dann exakt die gleiche Menge Luft fördern, was praktisch unmöglich ist.
Daher würde ich es dir raten es so wie ich zu machen und dir für 10-30€ eine externe Lüftersteuerung zu kaufen und dann mit Speedfan die Geschwindigkeiten beider Lüfter angleichen.
Übrigens hatte in meinem alten System die Magma Lüfter. Die kriegst du nicht tot.
sysProfile: ID: 112476 - Dr.Speed


----------



## coati (1. November 2009)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Schau mal hier: Prolimatech Megahalems - Die Testergebnisse - Meisterkuehler.de - Wasserkühlung für Computer und Silent PCs dort wurde es getestet -> sind nur zwei bis drei K Unterschied.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU




Wenn die Lüfter langsam drehen (in dem Fall 600RPM) bringts immerhin ca. 12K bzw 14K bei OC


----------



## enemy14123 (1. November 2009)

danke aber großartig wird sich bei mir auch nicht mehr die temp ändern
passen die temps für den takt?

http://s7.directupload.net/images/091101/hzalqk5i.png


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (1. November 2009)

Hast du prime genommen?
Wie lange und mit welchen Settings lief prime?
Aber ansonsten joar die Temps sind in Ordnung...
greetz


----------



## GoZoU (1. November 2009)

coati schrieb:


> Wenn die Lüfter langsam drehen (in dem Fall 600RPM) bringts immerhin ca. 12K bzw 14K bei OC



Was in dem Fall aber auch eine Ausnahme darstellt, da es sich um einen offenen Testaufbau handelte und dementsprechend kein Netzteil oder Lüfter im Heck einen zusätzlichen Luftstrom erzeugt hat. Sonst würde die Differenz geringer ausfallen. 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## CrashStyle (1. November 2009)

Meine 2 Xigmatmake drehen mit jeweils 1500RPm und komt bei zocke kaum üner 43°C Mit dem Mega Shadow.


----------



## Rizzard (1. November 2009)

Warum kostet der Mega-Shadow ca. 20 Euro mehr?
Ist das nicht der Megahalems nur in Schwarz. Mich würde er in schwarz nämlich auch reizen, aber wegen der Farbe will ich momentan nicht 20 Euro mehr hin blättern.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (1. November 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Warum kostet der Mega-Shadow ca. 20 Euro mehr?
> Ist das nicht der Megahalems nur in Schwarz. Mich würde er in schwarz nämlich auch reizen, aber wegen der Farbe will ich momentan nicht 20 Euro mehr hin blättern.



Yepp, nur wegen der schwarzen Lackierung der Aufpreis

Die wissen halt auch, wie man den Leuten die Asche aus der Tasche zieht, sind ja Ex-Thermalright-Mitarbeiter!

Greetz


----------



## rabit (1. November 2009)

Selbst ist der Mann selber lackieren


----------



## Rizzard (1. November 2009)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Yepp, nur wegen der schwarzen Lackierung der Aufpreis



Vielleicht sollte ich dem Megahalems einfach n schattiges Plätzchen geben, damit er möglichst schwarz rüber kommt


@rabit:

Mit dem Gedanken hab ich auch schon gespielt.


----------



## mramnesie (1. November 2009)

Also zum Thema zwei Lüfter - habe das schon beim IFX getestet und da war es quasi keine nenneswerte Verbesserung - ausser beim Lärm!

I.S Lackierung - nun, der Lack stellt sicherlich eine gewisse Isolierung dar, insofern würde ich das nicht tun


----------



## CrashStyle (1. November 2009)

Find ich einfach nur Schön! Das schwartz mit dem Orange nice^^


----------



## rabit (1. November 2009)

Ich kenne einen Thread der hats gemacht mit seiner Graka-Kühlkörper er kann bestimmt was zu seinen Temps sagen.
Wenn man einen entsprechend guten wärmeleitenden Lack benuzt und es gut und dünn aufträgt, und nur an den Sichtbaren Stellen lackiert ist es bestimmt net so Tempnachteilig.
Was ich nicht weis ist ob der Lack lange hält und nicht abblättert.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/74687-vga-kuehler-lackieren.html


----------



## mramnesie (1. November 2009)

Wobei der orig. Kühler doch eher eloxiert als lackiert ist?!

EDIT: Zum Lack., ja für HEizkörper gibt es sowas - aber ist auch eine entsprechende Verengung der Lamellen - ichg würd es nicht tun....


----------



## rabit (1. November 2009)

Dann 20€ tiefer in die Tasche fliegen.


----------



## mramnesie (1. November 2009)

Nun, siehs mal so, Du müsstest für den Lack ja auch bezahlen....


----------



## enemy14123 (1. November 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Hast du prime genommen?
> Wie lange und mit welchen Settings lief prime?
> Aber ansonsten joar die Temps sind in Ordnung...
> greetz



prime lief ca. 1st.

mfg


----------



## silent_freak (2. November 2009)

Der Shadow sieht echt hammergeil aus...
Wenn ich mir zu weihnachten den neuen pc hol weiß ich schon was aufm cpu drauf ist 
Hab zur Zeit noch nen Freezer 7 Pro auf nem pentium d 805.....
wird mal zeit für nen wechsel


----------



## 2084 (2. November 2009)

Ich hät mal ne Frage zu dem Megahalem.
Meiner ist so angebracht:
http://www.abload.de/img/dsc_0611vkld.jpg

Ich habe aber auch schon gesehen, dass einige den 90 Grad gedreht haben. Welcher Aufbau ist am geeignetsten oder ist das egal?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (2. November 2009)

Ich finde deinen schon ziemlich gut, so habe ich es auch gemacht und kann mich net über die Temps beschweren


----------



## Rizzard (2. November 2009)

2084 schrieb:


> Ich hät mal ne Frage zu dem Megahalem.
> Meiner ist so angebracht:
> http://www.abload.de/img/dsc_0611vkld.jpg
> 
> Ich habe aber auch schon gesehen, dass einige den 90 Grad gedreht haben. Welcher Aufbau ist am geeignetsten oder ist das egal?



Nun ich würde mal sagen, wenn der Luftstrom von unten nach oben im Gehäuse ausgerichtet ist, wäre eine 90° Drehung empfehlenswert. Ist der Luftstrom von vorne nach hinten ausgerichtet, passt es wie es auf deinem Screen zu sehen ist. Aber selbst mit Deckenlüftern würde ich ihn so lassen wie du ihn bereits hast.


----------



## 2084 (2. November 2009)

Ok, mein Luftstrom geht von vorn nach hinten, also besten Dank.


----------



## mramnesie (2. November 2009)

...so saugt er auch nciht die warme Luft von der Graka, und wenn oben noch das Netzteil sitzen würde, würde dass dann auch nur warme Luft direktnsaugen - somit denke ich, sollte man den Kühler wie abgebildet montieren


----------



## shyne (3. November 2009)

Ich habe das Dingen seit Monaten hier rumfliegen und nie benutzt ^^ Werdi mal verbauen...
....nimm einfach den silbernen außer du haste in Window


----------



## enemy14123 (3. November 2009)

ISt es besser einen Enermax Magma am Kühler und zwei hinten am gehäuse?
Weil ich könnte hinten ganz oben einen festplattenkäfig mit lüfter einbauen.
Aber die Festplatten lasse ich wo sie sind.
Würde es nur wegen den 2.Lüfter montieren.

Was würdet ihr empfehlen?


mfg


----------



## Hektor123 (3. November 2009)

Ich werde meinen Black Shadow zurücksenden. Die Farbe hat mich ehrlich gesagt nicht umgehauen. Es war zwar klar, das Black Nickel nicht soo dunkel ist, aber auf den Produktfotos sieht das teilweise verfälscht aus. Zumindest ist das meine Meinung.
Oder hat hier jemand daran Interesse, Caseking hat ihn ja nicht mehr lagernd.
Dann könnte ich erst meinen neuen Kühler einbauen.


----------



## mramnesie (3. November 2009)

enemy14123 schrieb:


> ISt es besser einen Enermax Magma am Kühler und zwei hinten am gehäuse?
> Weil ich könnte hinten ganz oben einen festplattenkäfig mit lüfter einbauen.
> Aber die Festplatten lasse ich wo sie sind.
> Würde es nur wegen den 2.Lüfter montieren.
> ...




Ehrlich, ich verstehe die Frage nicht so ganz. Hast Du einen LianLi Tower? Möchtest Du die Lüfter anstatt einbauen? Willst Du es leise oder kühl?


----------



## Bass'Box (3. November 2009)

also der kühler ist ultra hammer als lüfter empfehl ich dir jedoch einen Be quit silent wings 

oder falls du es extrem magst Delta lüfter


----------



## Animaniac (4. November 2009)

Wow, also der Megahalems ist ja schon echt nen Blickfang, auch wenn es schlicht auf die Größe zurückzuführen ist. Ich verwende ihn nun seid ca. 2 Monaten und bin absolut begeistert, auch trotz des stolzen Preises.

Die Shadow Version setzt dem ganzen doch noch mal einen oben drauf. In verbindung mit meinen weißen Enermax Cluster Lüftern sieht das bestimmt sehr nice aus.

Zum Thema Lackieren. So gern ich ja eine schwarze Version hätte, lackieren würde ich meinen auf keinen Fall. Evtl. könnte man die oberste "Kühlrippe" schwarz lackieren. Jedoch den gesamten Kühler auf keinen Fall. Der Wärmeabtransport würde darunter erheblich leiden. Zumal die Gefahr besteht, dass die sehr glatte Oberfläche der Lamellen die Farbe gernicht erst richtig aufnimmt. Und dann siehts mal richtig sch... aus.
Prolimatech verwendet auch keinen Lack sondern ein anderes Verfahren um den Kühler zu "schwärzen". ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass es entweder ein eloxier oder brünier Verfahren ist, evtl. auch eine Art Vernickelung, ähnlich wie es Zalman bei den NT Modellen macht.


----------



## Hektor123 (4. November 2009)

schwarz vernickelt, steht doch in jeder Artikelbeschreibung


----------



## enemy14123 (4. November 2009)

ich will ihn eher kühl haben aber nicht übermässig laut.

mfg


----------



## Animaniac (4. November 2009)

Hektor123 schrieb:


> schwarz vernickelt, steht doch in jeder Artikelbeschreibung



Gut, wär das ja dann schonmal geklärt. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 
Zu meiner Verteidigung, habe den Thread heute morgen in der Vorlesung nur nebenbei überflogen und keine Nachforschungen betrieben.

Schwarz vernickelt, sehr gut, alles andere würde auch nicht der hohen Qualität eines Megahalems entsprechen


----------



## mramnesie (4. November 2009)

@enemy: Könntest du dennoch deine Frage nochmals erläutern? So wie ich das verstehe hast Du zwei Lüfter oder? Dann mach einen an den Kühler und den anderen direkt dahinter ins Case.


----------



## BlackShadow (4. November 2009)

Ich habe das Thermaltake Armor Plus (Big Tower) Gehäuse. Netzteil ist oben (Cougar S700). Wie würdet ihr die Lüftern bzw den Megahalem ausrichten bzw die Lüftern daran ?


----------



## enemy14123 (5. November 2009)

genau so meine ich es

Habe gerade gemerkt dass der noctua am gehäuse heck schlechtere temps verursachte da er für die zwei magma zu schwach ist.
Habe jetzt einen slipstream 2000rpm drinnen
Lüftersteuerung ist schon im Anmarsch

mfg


----------



## mramnesie (5. November 2009)

@black shadow: Von vorne nach hinten

@enemy: Dann dürfte das ja geklärt sein


----------



## mramnesie (6. November 2009)

...sind eigentlilch bei den neuen Prolis Sockel 1156 Halterungen mit bei?


----------



## coati (6. November 2009)

Bei der Rev.B schon.


----------



## mramnesie (17. November 2009)

...ein kumpel von mir hat gerade einen für 37 eur geschossen - so ein sack....


----------



## killuah (17. November 2009)

mramnesie schrieb:


> ...ein kumpel von mir hat gerade einen für 37 eur geschossen - so ein sack....



Gibt die doch sogar für 32€ bei Conrad wenn man Gutscheine nutzt. Hab mir auch am Sonntag einen bestellt.


----------



## mramnesie (18. November 2009)

ja hat er auch so gemacht, aber es gab wohl gerade maximal 7,50 eur gutscheine. ich warte auf mein retentionmodul, aber vllt. warte ich auch nimmer und machs wie mein kumpel mit dem gutschein. aber egal ob 32 oder 37, für das geld supi...

btw. du bist doch auch im luxx?


----------



## killuah (18. November 2009)

mramnesie schrieb:


> ja hat er auch so gemacht, aber es gab wohl gerade maximal 7,50 eur gutscheine. ich warte auf mein retentionmodul, aber vllt. warte ich auch nimmer und machs wie mein kumpel mit dem gutschein. aber egal ob 32 oder 37, für das geld supi...
> 
> btw. du bist doch auch im luxx?



jop  

Hier Gutscheine:

- Kostenloser Versand : 020195-N8

- Gutschein im Wert von 7,50 Euro  : 020895-AE

- Gutschein im Wert von 5 Euro: 020547-N8

Ob der 7.50€ gutschein noch geht weiß ich nicht, aber die anderen beiden gehen.


----------



## Axelix67 (22. November 2009)

Nächste Woche kommt endlich der neue Rechner und der boxed Lüfter des i7-860 muß wohl weg.

Denke da an den Megahalem aber die Größe macht mir Sorgen. 

Bekomme ich den in ein Lian Li PC-7FNW Gehäuse mit Asus P7P55 D rein ?

Ach, so bei Caseking gibts die Mega Shadow Power Edition. Hat diese Variante  LED - Beleuchtung ?


----------



## coati (22. November 2009)

Nein, hat sie nicht...


----------



## mramnesie (23. November 2009)

...und wer braucht das schon?!


----------



## schmimo62 (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe seid gestern den: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems "Overclocker Edition" . Vorher hatte ich den IFX-14 auch mit 2 Lüftern von Noctua. Und das Ergebnis: Core-Temps bei beiden 100% im Idle idenstisch: 37, 31, 31, 35°C!!!
Ist schon sehr seltsam.....


----------



## Naumo (6. Dezember 2009)

hab mal ne frage: 
also bei meinem "alten" p45 system hatte ich den kühler so drauf, dass er aus richtung rams gezogen hat und hinten raus aus dem gehäuse geblasen hat. 
hab ja jetzt ein p55 sys und bei denen is ja der sockel um 90° gedreht, den mega hab ich allerdings wieder so drauf wie beim p45.. 
is es eventuell besser ihn auch um 90° zu drehen, sodass er nach oben hin bläst, denn die grundfläche des mega is ja gebogen wegen den IHS von intel, jedoch nur in eine richtung, also nicht kugelförmig. 
kriegt man da vielleicht noch ein paar grad raus wenn man es dreht?


----------

